# New law for catalytic converters



## pimpneightez (Mar 15, 2014)

I just brought my truck in for an inspection and a fuel pump. I replaced my converter about a year ago. The mechanic said my cat went because my truck was running lean. It was under warranty so I didn't care. Just wondering if this is the case. He also said thier will be a new law going into effect essentially adding more precious metal to the cat making the cost go from $500 to $700 each. Anybody hear about this?


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 15, 2014)

It would be easier to search for information if I knew where you were located.
Each and every county, state and country has their own rules on emissions and with-out knowing where you are located any answer given is pretty much worthless.

I still don't understand why people don't add their location so we know what applies to everyone and what is area specific :shock:


----------



## pimpneightez (Mar 16, 2014)

I'M from New York. The mechanic seemed to think it was a federal law.


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 16, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm in California, where the countries emissions laws seem to start and their is no talk of increasing the PM's in cats here.
The only information I have seen concerns PM's in "aftermarket" cats not lasting as long as manufacturer cats and making laws that change that.
Hope that helps.


----------

